# What do you miss about home?



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, lots of positive words, emotions and advice on these forums, but it would also be very interesting for people like me considering making the leap to know what you miss about home? Do you actually long for a bit of snow, cold, frost? Do you miss the hustle and bustle of where you came from? Anything back home that you just can't get in the shops in Portugal? Any once familiar sights and sounds?

Give us the other side of the lowdown...


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Pubs, fish and chips, betting shops, newspapers and moochers.

:eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Nothing!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Moochers Peter as in tappers ie have you got a smoke mate, a spare quid etc.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

50 cent for my bus fare home. lol Pissed drunk but no money for bus fare !


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

Racing Post on a saturday morning


----------



## connal (Mar 4, 2010)

*What do we miss?*

We miss Friday night down in the pub with our friends, but the blue skies and lack of traffic here more than make up for it. And I guess with the price of beer now even Friday nights would have got difficult


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

connal said:


> We miss Friday night down in the pub with our friends, but the blue skies and lack of traffic here more than make up for it. And I guess with the price of beer now even Friday nights would have got difficult


I think Friday early evening with the late sun streaming on to the terrace of Rui's Bar in Burgau more than makes up for it, but I get your drift!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Watching my favourite football team live. Still watching them on tv in the sun is not so bad too!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Watching my favourite football team live. Still watching them on tv in the sun is not so bad too!


Yes once you actually get to Cyprus the sun will be a consolation for you.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Not only is the beer much cheaper here, but when you go outside for a smoke and open a packet of 20 they don't decend on you like vultures all looking for a freebe. lol You would be lucky to be left with one for yourself. Not to mention the have you got 50p for a pint brigade. I gave one guy £1 and told him to get me one as well. More expensive outside than in.

:eyebrows:


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

flashfolly said:


> OK, lots of positive words, emotions and advice on these forums, but it would also be very interesting for people like me considering making the leap to know what you miss about home? Do you actually long for a bit of snow, cold, frost? Do you miss the hustle and bustle of where you came from? Anything back home that you just can't get in the shops in Portugal? Any once familiar sights and sounds?
> 
> Give us the other side of the lowdown...


I think 'Home is where your heart is' says it all. I was born in the UK but followed my heart and moved to Portugal to live and work. For me England is a nice place to spend a two week holiday but there certainly nothing I worry I may be missing.

Even if I had a sudden urge to get back it cost 30 euros and takes just over a couple of hours. I remember spending more time and money than that trying to get myself off the M25.

Friends of mine even commute and have the kids in school in PT - I think the temptation is to think Portugal is a long way away - it's not, and there is not need to burn any bridges.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Its true your home is were you make it, if I am referring to home, I think of my homeland Scotland, but its been 16 years since ive been there & its 28 years in England.
When I read about, all the people that take the chance, and make another life in a diffrent country,I wonder why they miss home at all...
Saying that at least we all have a safety net if required, not so in a foreign country, its sink or swim, so you are harder on your self in all aspects. I wonder if its the opposite way round for people that want to come to G.B. to live,,,, what do they miss?????


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

diamantelady said:


> Its true your home is were you make it, if I am referring to home, I think of my homeland Scotland, but its been 16 years since ive been there & its 28 years in England.
> When I read about, all the people that take the chance, and make another life in a diffrent country,I wonder why they miss home at all...
> Saying that at least we all have a safety net if required, not so in a foreign country, its sink or swim, so you are harder on your self in all aspects. I wonder if its the opposite way round for people that want to come to G.B. to live,,,, what do they miss?????



I expect they miss what they are already used to and having to stand on their own two feet with no bail outs and safety nets. lol


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I find I only miss a few "things" and they become fewer each year. A few food items that I can not find here seem to haunt me still! Hmmm, gas prices are lower in the USA... But, definitely don't miss the loudness, the high cost of living, keeping up with the Joneses, fear when out at night on my own. Home is what and where you make it - I adapt fairly well but it took me some time.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> I find I only miss a few "things" and they become fewer each year. A few food items that I can not find here seem to haunt me still! Hmmm, gas prices are lower in the USA... But, definitely don't miss the loudness, the high cost of living, keeping up with the Joneses, fear when out at night on my own. Home is what and where you make it - I adapt fairly well but it took me some time.


 Do you have an irish connection ?


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Food seems to be the stuff that most expats/immigrants/migrants miss the most, thus all the 'ethnic' stores pop up in other countries.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Do you have an irish connection ?


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> Not sure what you mean?


 I just noticed the irish bit in your user name. I'm irish myself.lol


----------

